# Kojima Leaves Konami, Enters Talks With Sony for Debut Game - Report



## kluang (Dec 15, 2015)

> Hideo Kojima has started his own studio, and is in talks with Sony to make games for PlayStation, according to a recent report from Japanese publication Nikkei.
> 
> The report, translated from the Japanese, follows Kojima's protracted departure from Konami, with the Metal Gear Solid creator reportedly leaving his long-time employer back in October, news which Konami then bizarrely denied. Earlier reports had suggested Kojima would be staying at Konami until his contract expired towards the end of the year - a point which has seemingly now passed, with the 15th December his final day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 15, 2015)

That's actually kinda good news.


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2015)

Working with Sony?  I'm fine with this.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 16, 2015)

Good, fuck those old has-beens at Konami. Got their heads so far up their asses they're surviving off their own feces.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2015)

Sophia said:


> Working with Sony?  I'm fine with this.



If Sony snap him up I think that they will see their lead gap increasing by a bit considering he is the hottest property right now.


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2015)

I hope Konami burns to the ground


----------



## Reyes (Dec 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]annuTcmB1rw[/YOUTUBE]



> Sony Computer Entertainment Enters Into An Agreement With Kojima Productions
> 
> The First Software Title Created by the Newly Formed Kojima Productions will be Console Exclusive to PlayStation?4 System
> 
> ...


----------



## Reyes (Dec 16, 2015)

Look like the game will come to PS4 first then PC some time later or both at the same time, but it could like a Titanfall situation.


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2015)

ZOE successor pls 

and buy the MGS license back Sony


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2015)

Excellent move by Sony. Wanted Kojima to join Platinum, but he'll most likely want to do his own thing.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2015)

Alot of Konami hate in here


----------



## Simon (Dec 16, 2015)

he's gone full big boss


----------



## Reyes (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Overwatch (Dec 16, 2015)

I r excite


----------



## Naruto (Dec 16, 2015)

Reyes said:


> PC some time later



Huh? Where did you hear about this? I would guess that anything funded by Sony is going to stay on the playstation forever.


----------



## Simon (Dec 16, 2015)

2015 has been crazy, can't wait to see what kojima makes next.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2015)

Collaboration could mean anything. But I'd rather wait for the game's actual announcement first 

EDIT:



This account doe


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## kluang (Dec 16, 2015)

khris said:


> Collaboration could mean anything. But I'd rather wait for the game's actual announcement first
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



I got fooled by that account..........


----------



## kluang (Dec 16, 2015)

awesome message

WE ARE HOMO LUDEN


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 16, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Alot of warranted Konami hate in here


fixed               .


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 16, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> If Sony snap him up I think that they will see their lead gap increasing by a bit considering he is the hottest property right now.



Probably not.


----------



## kluang (Dec 16, 2015)

Have Sony to talk with Del Toro and Reeds and we shall get Silent Hills

or Quiet Mounds

or Quiet's Mounds


----------



## God Movement (Dec 16, 2015)

Based Kojima


----------



## Simon (Dec 16, 2015)

Sony funded, will be coming to PC.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2015)

Well that's a good sign for Sony, having Kojima on your side for his first big game independent from Konami will surely need to sales.  Though console exclusive and not full exclusive does allow others to play it too.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 16, 2015)

Praise Sony!


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank fuck for PC release, at least some consumers will not get fucked over.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 16, 2015)

And Konami repeatedly shoots itself in the foot while it's in their mouth.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 16, 2015)

Looking forward to his new game.


----------



## Simon (Dec 16, 2015)

Jυstin said:


> And Konami repeatedly shoots itself in the foot while it's in their mouth.


They're getting out of the game industry, so I really doubt they care.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 16, 2015)

Simon said:


> They're getting out of the game industry, so I really doubt they care.



Especially with what they are earning from their non gaming ventures.


----------



## Stein (Dec 16, 2015)

Good for Kojima. Excited to see what will come out of this studio.


----------



## Simon (Dec 16, 2015)

IGN Interview with Kojima, Yoji mentions mechs.

[YOUTUBE]rBe4qaS6n_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vanhellsing (Dec 17, 2015)

Let the legend come back to life


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 17, 2015)

With actual budget  constraints.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 17, 2015)

ZoE3, Silent Hills and some epic new franchise. My dick is ready!!


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 17, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> With actual budget  constraints.



And keep him on those said budget constraints.


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2015)

i'm playing mgs5 on ultra settings

FUCK YO BUDGET CONSTRAINTS 

KOJIMA-SAMA GO BUCK WILD 

this man makes gloriously beautiful games


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 17, 2015)

Fuck Platinum, fuck Crapcom, fuck EA, fuck Square, Fuck Nintendo!!

Fuck Konami!


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2015)

Simon said:


> They're getting out of the game industry, so I really doubt they care.



This, for Konami the game industry has always been a side venture for them which these days they just don't find profitable enough.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 17, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## lacey (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm honestly really happy for him. I'm excited to see what can come of this.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Link removed



Also required:

To allow management to spy on you for 24/7
To have no bathroom breaks
To have a lunch break of no more than 5 minutes
To be willing if you sneeze out of turn to go to the most humiliating work imaginable.
To have at least 5 Pachinko Machine in each room in your home.

Am I missing something when it comes to Konami?


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 17, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Link removed



i thought they were moving away from AAA development.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2015)

plus the full beard he's growing

he truly is becoming one with big boss


----------



## Simon (Dec 19, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> i thought they were moving away from AAA development.


They've said they will continue to make MGS games, but that's about it.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 20, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> i thought they were moving away from AAA development.



First they said they were, then said it was a mistranslation, then said they were, then not, then whatever they don't care about the gaming industry.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 21, 2015)

that logo is alpha as fuck... bravo Kojima-san _*clap clap_

can't wait to see his new project


----------



## zro7 (Jan 4, 2016)

Love the new logo. Also if Kojima can continue his survival horror project with a different name, I wish him the best with that project.


----------



## Powders (Feb 20, 2016)

I remember tracking all of this on /vg/ in /mgg/. man that whole situation was surreal
I'm SO happy that kojimble is in a good place now

(and happy to see him finally use his twitter again. his tweets make me smile)


----------

